# The PlayBunny Mansion



## SunnyCait (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought it might be about time to start one of these... Mostly for the copious amount of pictures I take! 

Just a short intro, this will be a blog for my two rabbits, Holly and Hugh. 

Yes. The title. The names. You get it. Sadly, there will be no other bunnies at this mansion (in reality it's half of a duplex in Pasadena, not the sprawling abode in Holmby Hills their namesakes live in, but they're rabbits, they don't know the difference and I'm not going to be the one to tell them). 

Let's start with Holly... We basically know nothing about Holly. Don't know what color she is (white with grey/green eyes and very very muted points), have no idea on breed (besides the ability to tack on "lop"), no idea on real birthdate (though we've decided to guesstimate July 5th of this year), and until recently we were all under the impression that she was female (obviously) which has turned out to be not quite the truth. For all intents and purposes though we will be calling her HER and she will be referred to as SHE, for all of our sanity's sakes. Once she is neutered (November! WOOT!) this will just be a blip on the radar. 







Holly is a very independent rabbit, but she's extremely happy and makes it fairly obvious by doing countless binkies, ripping around the living room doing Bunny 500s, chewing DVD cases, and burrowing underneath the couch. She isn't much for cuddling or even petting unless you catch her in a rare moment, but she's so silly and hilarious to watch that despite that she forces you to appreciate her for how she is anyway. She's come a long way from when I first brought her home, a scared little ball of fluff whose eyes always seemed to be widened in fear. Now she tolerates her people's presence very well so long as no one tries to catch her to put her in her cage for the night, and she's very much a curious and adventuresome creature. She's also the first rabbit of mine who truly enjoyed toys: tossing them, rolling them, chewing them, carrying them about. She's more entertaining than Jersey Shore, just you dare and try to eat apple chips on the couch. I dare you. You'll end up with a lap full of Holly and no apple chips to speak of in 5 seconds flat! 

And now Hugh! Hugh is our stately older gentleman bunn (4 and a half years of age according to his previous owner, who had owned him his whole life from the age of 7 weeks). We have no idea on his color (never seen anything like it) though we are for sure of his breed, mini-lop. Our original hope (because we had Holly, our "girl", first) was to find a neutered male rabbit, one who needed a home and one who was a sight friendlier than our fiesty resident bunny. Eventually they would be bonded together and heave ho we'd have an adorable pair of ironically named rabbits who would be our last additions to the family for some time. 






Hugh is the polar opposite of Holly. Quiet, subdued, and very content to just lay there and cuddle with you. He happily flops alongside you on the couch, and if he moves at all (rare) he then immediately demands pets for doing his "tricks", even if it was just walking three steps or digging at the blankets on the couch. He LOVES to be petted on his cheeks and between his ears. He doesn't particularly have a lot of grace, but he doesn't mind if you chuckle a little if he falls over when getting too carried away grooming himself he forgets to balance properly. He refuses banana but would sooner give up his hay for life than let you try to take oats from him. He's not much of a finicky eater as can be attested by his size, but he seems to really love putting holes in his fleece blankies that he simply MUST have in his cage at all time, or I fear my own death by rabbit paw. In the little time we've had him he's become very spoiled, but we're being repaid constantly with his affection, which is quite a nice change from our terror, Holly. Hugh is like the cool side of this bunny pillow. However, if he's not too confused about life after finding out the woman of his dreams is actually the man of his dreams, we still have hopes of bonding the two and Bunny Lord be willing, we're gonna try and make it happen.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 21, 2011)

Both very cute buns, I LOVE Holly's eyes! <3

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 21, 2011)

Well a couple days ago Hugh took the trip with me and my roommate down to Tarzana/Reseda (about 26 miles, took as an hour, love traffic here!) to check out Redbarn Feed and Saddlery... They have an awesome set up and a really nice selection of hays. I had been paying 15 or so dollars for a small bag of timothy from the Petco here, and coming from a farming community where I was able to get hay for MUCH cheaper and in large quantities, I knew I could do better! They had some really good looking oat hay, not too many seed heads and a nice color for oat (yellow green). We got a garbage bag full (about two flakes) for 6 dollars, and I was pretty happy with that. Their orchard looked exceptional as well and if I'd been thinking I would have gotten a bag of that too to mix... But as it is I wouldn't have anywhere to store it anyway. 

... That was all about hay and therefore incredibly boring, I'm sorry. But Hugh seemed unvexed by the car ride and was a well behaved man in the store (they don't carry animals that I saw). The guy ringing us up seemed rather shocked we were able to just carry him. I told him we had another rabbit at home who we left home for that reason haha! I'm sure Holly would have hated every second of that journey.

Tonight we're doing a major clean of both cages and I hope to get the chance to make Hugh up some more blankies... The plain fleece ones he enjoys, but for my own reasons I'd like to make him some cuter ones, and he needs some more since I change them out for him so often. 

Poor Holly is all left out of this post... To be fair she has her girly cutesy blankies she enjoys, but because she's in a cage with a pan and not a NIC like Hugh, it just makes things messier if she has them in with her. She has two we change out for when she's out in the house, and she stuffs them into a corner and sleeps on them at her leisure. So she's cleaner with her two than Hugh is with his four he has now.

Next week I hope to buy the equipment to make her her own NIC condo, then we can whip her up tons of blankies and I think she'll enjoy the space for when she's "at work" in her cage at night. She free ranges during the day so I don't much worry about her then.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 21, 2011)

:thumbup


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 25, 2011)

Well Holly is a jerk, tore a chunk of the wall off. HOW I do not know but luckily it was an easy fix. Ho hum silly rabbit. I did get some nice cuddles the other night, though they were mostly given without consent, but that's okay. Sorry for the cruddy picture, the iPhone is not the best camera in the world but it's what was in arm's reach. 






I finally got around to making Hugh a couple blankies; I cut four and sewed two this evening. He seems to not care.

"Wow, nice... Things I can't drive and creatures I won't ever see. ... Thanks."











They're both so ungrateful. But that's alright, I love them anyway.


----------



## iShiznitch (Oct 25, 2011)

Holly's look of disapproval during the impromptu cuddle session is to DIE FOR. And Hugh's colouring is absolutely gorgeous. 

Silly rabbits!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 25, 2011)

Hugh is such a hunk of love!


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 26, 2011)

Holly looks soooo pissed :rofl:

Theyre both gorgeous!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 26, 2011)

Holly hates everything involving touching of any sort. She will let me pet her between the ears right before I let her out of the cage. Actually I think she's just waiting for me to move out of the way so she can hop out. But I pretend she's letting me. 

Hugh is very handsome and turned out to actually love his blankies, so that was not all for nothing, woo! 

I think I'm working on Holly's new cage Friday.  I have the grids, just haven't had time to sit down and piece it all together.


----------



## Meeky242 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can i borrow Hugh? Only for....about....forever? And then you can have him back!  He's such a squish! And that look from Holly? Same look i get from my cats when i give them forced love


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 28, 2011)

Last night I was reaching over Hugh's cage to grab a blanket that sits on top of it, and he THREW himself at the side of the cage so I would reach down and pet him! I spent 5 minutes just running my hands over him while he stood on his hind legs. He's such a lover boy. <3

Holly on the other hand is started to respond to her name. Sometimes. When I have apple chips.  Progress!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 30, 2011)

Halloween 2011, my roommate and I went to a costume party as our rabbits. 

Me and Holly (can you see how pleased she is?? LMAO)





The four of us... Hugh was flattered. Holly far less so.





It was a great idea until it was a total Legally Blonde moment. Yeah. No one else was wearing costumes. And it was a "girls' night" party. Slightly completely mortifying but whatever I suppose. Who doesn't dress up when the invite says costume party, that's all I want to know.


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 1, 2011)

More Halloween pics...











Holly and Karly hating life, Hugh not caring at all. Their personalities show through here rather well.





Everyone hating life again





Oh and Hugh did this the other day... He was wrapped in his blankie.










"Get that flashy thing away!"


----------



## bunnychild (Nov 2, 2011)

ADORABLE! i kno how you feel about forced love both my mini satins hate it when i pet them it is either because i am used to holland lops or it is in their breed.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2011)

Aw sorry you were embarrassed about being the only one in costume! Your costume looks great  And your roommate's is hilarious too, love it. How funny that Holly and Karly look annoyed but the actual bunny stuffed in the pumpkin doesn't mind. And Hugh wrapped in the blankie is soooooo cute!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 2, 2011)

Are those just plain ol metal coloured NIC panels?!? WHERE!!


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 4, 2011)

Hugh is just SO placid, I'm pretty sure I could have left him in the pumpkin all night and he wouldn't have minded. He's very laid back like that. Holly on the other hand had to be wrangled LMAO. I love my ying ang yang fluffybums. <3


Haha shiloh! It wasn't too bad... It was my first time meeting all of them so it was a bang up first impression, but I've seen a few of them sense and no one seemed to really care LMAO! 


Marisa, yep!! Not sure where they came from because they came with Hugh... He's probably had that cage for years so I'm not sure where you can find the plain metal ones. I do like the looks of the plain metal more than the powder coated ones.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 4, 2011)

You have some great pictures, SunnyCait. Maybe you'd like to make one or more [it'd be hard to choose, though] into a refrigerator magnet, poster, etc. The site I've found for this [though so far I've stuck with their designs] is zazzle.com. Again, love the pictures. Hugh seems great; I just hope he gets more exercise. Can you put his food where he has to climb up a step to get it?


----------



## MagPie (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG Hugh in that pumpkin! So CUTE!

haha I'd totally rabbit nap him. Well probably not. Really.


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 6, 2011)

Hugh is not overweight. He's compact and built stocky as his breed should be. If he looks fat it's because he's wedged into a pumpkin shell. 

LOL Magpie, you'll have to get in line!!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahaha I bet. He looks like such a love. I have a cat that's like that. I put mini sunglasses on him and he ate up the attention. I put those same sunglasses on my other cat and oh the look I got haha. He hated me.


----------

